# Dosia got to pick a new toy



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We went down to the pet store and he had the choice between the kong wubba, the tough gear dive bomber duck, and the dogzilla water fetcher. He chose the Tough Gear Dive Bomber Duck Decoy :woof: I think he like it best cause it has a tug rope tail, and a squeaker. Anything that squeaks drives him nuts 










He just had to test it out in the pool 



























LOLL!!!!!









time for a roll



























*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww he looks so happy with his new toy an dlook at your boy and D in the water, love it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Tye  He needed a new decoy for dock diving and this one was just perfect


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome choice Big D!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oooo it looks perfect for that, omg he is gonna rock at dock diving with that thing, GOOOOOO Dosia


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love Dosia prob one of my favs on here , way to cute with his new ducky


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Ladies. D sends lots of love and licks  Hims loves you guys :hug:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

my daemon is what dosia musta looked like as a pup. i gotta get pics up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

yes please I want to see pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I wubs him too, I can't wait to meet him and Marley and your son


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait either :hug:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I so need this too, I need to get away from here for a little while  :hug:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

gorgeous! Happy faces !


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dosai you picked a good toy buddy I have three or four of them. Krystal be sure you pick up though it is not indestructable one has a hole in the head haha.

I love the pictures.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great choice Dosia!!! LOVE it! cute pictures  LOVE the last one


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dosia is such a happy handsome boy! Good choice


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I had to take a second look because I was in a rush earlier  
Hope he loves his new toy!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice! I've been thinking about getting my dog a little pool like that soon lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I so need this too, I need to get away from here for a little while  :hug:


It's gunna be fun 


HeavyJeep said:


> gorgeous! Happy faces !


:woof:


MY MIKADO said:


> Dosai you picked a good toy buddy I have three or four of them. Krystal be sure you pick up though it is not indestructable one has a hole in the head haha.
> 
> I love the pictures.


Oh yea for sure. He's only allowed to fetch it. I'm sure he'd rip it's little head off quick lol


ames said:


> great choice Dosia!!! LOVE it! cute pictures  LOVE the last one


LOLL He's such a dork 


Celestial88 said:


> Dosia is such a happy handsome boy! Good choice


:woof::woof::woof:


HeavyJeep said:


> I had to take a second look because I was in a rush earlier
> Hope he loves his new toy!


He freakin loves that thing 


The Dark Knight said:


> Nice! I've been thinking about getting my dog a little pool like that soon lol


 I bet he'll love one


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Great pics - we're going to have to find one of those for Josey - maybe she would get interested in the pool!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I bet she'd love one. We got our at our local pet store but Ryan said he saw them at Walmart too. If you check Walmart you might find them cheaper


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno had that toy! Lasted like 2 minutes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!!! Yea I don't let him rum around with it, it's just for dock diving and fetch in the water. I'm sure it would be headless in a flash if he got to chew on it loll.


----------

